# Less messy way to poach an egg (less cleanup)



## Caslon (Apr 7, 2016)

I like a poached egg on my corned beef hash.  My usual method is to boil some water in a pot, add a splash of vinegar, then break the egg into the water, then use a slotted spoon to retrieve the egg, then afterwards, wash out the pot and slotted spoon of messy egg white residue. I came upon this method which requires less cleanup. I haven't tried it yet, but plan to.  

[youtube]9jUZax1lCok[/youtube]


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2016)

That's a clever method. I usually use a Teflon skillet to poach eggs. Cleanup isn't much of an issue.

You have to be careful what plastic wrap you use as most are not recommended for boiling in contact with foods because of the presence of carcinogens.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2016)

Locally sourced organic plastic wrap? That's a joke, right?


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 7, 2016)

Caslon, I've been using this method for years when I heard it here first. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMWuzNlrlUw&nohtml5=False


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 7, 2016)

Whoa, Kay!  This sounds perfect!  Thanks!

Your video looks cool too, Caslon!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 7, 2016)

I agree with Andy, the plastic wrap makes me nervous.  

I would go with Kayelle's method and wash the dish. 

What's one more dish in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree with Andy, the plastic wrap makes me nervous.
> 
> I would go with Kayelle's method and wash the dish.
> 
> What's one more dish in the grand scheme of things.



+1. I don't cook in plastic, either. 

Kayelle, thanks for posting that! I haven't seen that method before. Love it


----------



## Caslon (Apr 7, 2016)

I may go ahead and net order some organic cling wrap, altho the FDA says a hard NO to regular cling wrap boiled (3 min) being harmful. Also, there are two kinds of plastic wrap with regards to the chemicals used. One is commercial wrap and the other is supermarket brand cling wraps. The supermarket brands uses a less toxic chemical in their cling wrap brands.  I   poach an egg maybe 6 times a year,  I'm thinking that's hardly enough to lead to cancer using supermarket cling wrap. This controversy almost resembles the risk of cooking with Teflon pans with their PTFE's or whatever. Altho...better safe than sorry, I suppose.

I'm gonna try Kayelle's method too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 7, 2016)

Caslon said:


> I may go ahead and net order some organic cling wrap, altho the FDA says a hard NO to regular cling wrap boiled (3 min) being harmful. Also, there are two kinds of plastic wrap with regards to the chemicals used. One is commercial wrap and the other is supermarket wrap. The supermarket brands uses a less toxic chemical in their cling wrap brands.  I   poach an egg maybe 6 times a year,  I'm thinking that's hardly enough to lead to cancer using supermarket cling wrap. This controversy almost resembles the risk of cooking with Teflon pans with their PTFE's or whatever.



I guess I'm always the Devil's advocate, I would wash six dishes a year rather than risk it!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2016)

Caslon said:


> ...I poach an egg maybe 6 times a year,  I'm thinking that's hardly enough to lead to cancer using supermarket cling wrap. This controversy almost resembles the risk of cooking with Teflon pans with their PTFE's or whatever. Altho...better safe than sorry, I suppose.
> 
> I'm gonna try Kayelle's method too.



1.  For six times a year, use a pan and clean it.

2.  There is no carcinogen risk with teflon pans.  The danger is in the manufacturing process not the finished product.  Use another kind of pan if you are that concerned.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 7, 2016)

I just use a wide shallow pan with just barely simmering water, crack the egg into a dish, and slide it down into the water very slowly.  Doesn't make much of a mess at all since there's really not much water movement.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 7, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> 1.  For six times a year, use a pan and clean it.
> 
> 2.  There is no carcinogen risk with teflon pans.  The danger is in the manufacturing process not the finished product.  Use another kind of pan if you are that concerned.



1. The other methods look easier.

2. I'm not that concerned. 

The US Environmental Protection Agency has identified a cancer-causing chemical used in the production of Teflon, called PFOA's. Concerns were raised by some about PFOA's getting into your system while cooking with a product manufactured using it. Similar type concerns have been raised with regards to cling wrap.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2016)

Caslon said:


> 1...
> 
> 
> 
> The US Environmental Protection Agency has identified a cancer-causing chemical used in the production of Teflon, called PFOA's. Concerns were raised by some about PFOA's getting into your system while cooking with a product manufactured using it. Similar type concerns have been raised with regards to cling wrap.





There is no residual PFOA in Teflon pans. There is in pizza boxes and other packaging the has been treated to be grease resistant.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 7, 2016)

Locally sourced organic plastic wrap !!  

April Fools!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 7, 2016)

A little bit of eggy water in a custard cup is a no big deal thing to wash. The directions for the microwave has worked perfectly hundreds of times for me.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 7, 2016)

I inferred that carcigens connected to a cooking product, in any way, get unsubstantiated bad publicity, same with the chemicals connected with cling wraps. Nothing's actually been proven with regards to those concerns. 

Dupont is about the only company still using PFOA's in manufacturing process. Most companies of non-stick pans have ceased the use of PFOA's in the production process only because of the use of a carcinogen from an environmental point of view , not  unsubstantiated claims about it leeching out in some manner.   

Some people won't stay at their house after a carpet job, until the plastics "gas out" of the carpet. Similar thing. Nothing proven, but boy, new carpet smells carcinogen plastic strong for awhile.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 7, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> A little bit of eggy water in a custard cup is a no big deal thing to wash. The directions for the microwave has worked perfectly hundreds of times for me.




I really, really, really want to try your method right now, Kay, except it's late, and we've already had dinner.

Guess what DH gets for lunch tomorrow?  He gets to be experimented on!


----------



## Caslon (Apr 7, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> A little bit of eggy water in a custard cup is a no big deal thing to wash. The directions for the microwave has worked perfectly hundreds of times for me.



Thanks. I usually boil water in a small and tall Revereware sauce pan, but the foaming egg whites made clean up a chore. The heat from the pan caused the white foam to almost bake onto the inside parts of the sauce pan, above the water level, even tho I add vinegar to prevent it. 

In that video I posted, they have to wrap up and tie the egg and then afterwards, carefully cut it open, hehe.

The way you do it...I'm sold.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2016)

Caslon said:


> Thanks. I usually boil water in a small and tall Revereware sauce pan, but the foaming egg whites made clean up a chore. The heat from the pan caused the white foam to almost bake onto the inside parts of the sauce pan, above the water level, even tho I add vinegar to prevent it.
> 
> In that video I posted, notice how carefully they have to wrap up and tie the egg and then afterwards, carefully cut it open, hehe.
> 
> The way you do it...I'm sold.



You should not be boiling a poached egg. You should be poaching it. That means the water should be hot but not moving. The egg white shouldn't be disturbed and turned into foam.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 7, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> You should not be boiling a poached egg. You should be poaching it. That means the water should be hot but not moving. The egg white shouldn't be disturbed and turned into foam.




Good point, GG.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 7, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I really, really, really want to try your method right now, Kay, except it's late, and we've already had dinner.
> 
> Guess what DH gets for lunch tomorrow?  He gets to be experimented on!



Hee Hee, I was wanting a little snack mid day so I did it again..carb free, high protein low cal. and delicious. Beats a bag of chips.
It's important to slip the egg into the water with another custard cup so the white goes to the bottom so the egg doesn't stick.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm going to give the microwave method a try, Kayelle.  Thanks.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 7, 2016)

I never thought of that (not using a rolling boil). Seems a cool egg from the fridge would take twice as long to poach.  Ha! I have my corned beef hash near ready to serve, so I boil the egg right before then. I guess my timing is off.  It turns out ok...sooner, but the cleanup is harder. 

There's got to be an easier quicker way than that, and I thank Kayelle for her video post.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 8, 2016)

Mmmm...poached eggs. 

I've always used the vortex method - a saucepan of simmering water, a tsp or two of vinegar, and a pinch of salt. Put the cold cracked egg in a cup and pour into the vortex, let it swirl a bit, turn off heat, cover, wait 5 minutes and scoop it out onto an English muffin.  I don't mind cleaning one pan. 

I'll try the microwave method that Kay posted tomorrow.  It's been a while since I've had a poached egg - the plus sides are learning a new way and being able to eat my experiments.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 8, 2016)

That microwave method works! 

What's also great is that you can fry up a sausage patty while it's cooking, and bacon too.


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 8, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> A little bit of eggy water in a custard cup is a no big deal thing to wash. The directions for the microwave has worked perfectly hundreds of times for me.



 Kayelle, I just used your method
and it worked perfectly 
Thank you,thank you !!!!!

Josie


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2016)

Josie1945 said:


> ... Kayelle, I just used your method and it worked perfectly
> Thank you,thank you !!!!!
> 
> Josie



I did too!  You have to adjust the time based on the power level of your microwave (I needed 60 seconds).  I made two eggs one at a time.  Changed the water for the second egg.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks like it'll be poached eggs for dinner this evening, using the microwave method!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 8, 2016)

You're so welcome Josie and Andy, and thanks for the report.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 8, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> You should not be boiling a poached egg. You should be poaching it. That means the water should be hot but not moving. The egg white shouldn't be disturbed and turned into foam.



+2.  Poaching the perfect egg - Heat sufficient water to cover the eggs completely until it just starts to boil.  Add 1 tbs. salt to season the egg.  Turn your stove temperature down until the water is still.  Beak the eggs into a shallow ladle, then slowly slide them from the ladle into the pan.  Let sit in the hot water until the whites are firm.  Remove with a slotted spoon.  I've been successfully using this method for a couple of years now.

The same principle works for egg-drop soup.  The egg is beaten, and seasoned, then slowly drizzled in soup that is not moving.  This allows the egg to for long strands of cooked goodness in the soup.

Eggs begin to set at around 180' F., far lower than the 212'F. that it take to bring water to a boil.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 8, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> +2.  Poaching the perfect egg - Heat sufficient water to cover the eggs completely until it just starts to boil.  Add 1 tbs. salt to season the egg.  Turn your stove temperature down until the water is still.  Beak the eggs into a shallow ladle, then slowly slide them from the ladle into the pan.  Let sit in the hot water until the whites are firm.  Remove with a slotted spoon.  I've been successfully using this method for a couple of years now.
> 
> The same principle works for egg-drop soup.  The egg is beaten, and seasoned, then slowly drizzled in soup that is not moving.  This allows the egg to for long strands of cooked goodness in the soup.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the confirmation, Chief


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2016)

*Chief* and *GG* I would agree and do them that way if I'm doing more than one, say for Eggs Benedict for several plates. If I'm only doing one egg, the microwave method works great as the original question was an easy method of how to do just one.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 9, 2016)

Kayelle,

You have another convert to the miracle of microwave poached eggs!

I had to wait to try your method until I went to the store to get a loaf of bread so I could make some toast soldiers to go along with my perfectly poached egg.  I used Pepperidge Farm, Very Thin, 100% whole wheat bread at 6 net carbs per slice.  

I need a slice of bread every now and then to make me feel like I'm still in the game! 

Pepperidge Farm® - Very Thin 100% Whole Wheat Bread

Thanks B


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 9, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> *Chief* and *GG* I would agree and do them that way if I'm doing more than one, say for Eggs Benedict for several plates. If I'm only doing one egg, the microwave method works great as the original question was an easy method of how to do just one.



I absolutely agree the microwave method seems to be the best way to do one egg (I haven’t tried it yet because we're out of town). I was just commenting again on poaching vs. boiling.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2016)

It would take a couple of tries but I'm sure you could do two eggs in one dish.  You'd just have to make sure there was enough water to cover the eggs then just experiment with the microwave times.  

When SO and I have poached eggs, we have two each so I'd probably go with the traditional method.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> *It would take a couple of tries but I'm sure you could do two eggs in one dish.  You'd just have to make sure there was enough water to cover the eggs then just experiment with the microwave times.  *
> 
> When SO and I have poached eggs, we have two each so I'd probably go with the traditional method.



You're right on all counts *Andy*, and I've done two at a time in a larger dish with water covering but I don't recommend it for experimenting with the method for the first time. Those particular video instructions have a never fail single egg method for first timers. 

Great tip on the bread *Bea*! Yep, I'd be willing to spend 5g of carbs!


----------



## Caslon (Apr 9, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Caslon, I've been using this method for years when I heard it here first.



So...he says he used that other smaller bowl for this video purpose and that he didn't want the egg sticking to the bottom of the microwave bowl. Can you just slowly crack the egg into the water? Can I skip having to use that smaller bowl?


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2016)

Caslon said:


> So...he says he used that other smaller bowl for this video purpose and that he didn't want the egg sticking to the bottom of the microwave bowl. Can you just slowly crack the egg into the water? Can I skip having to use that smaller bowl?



Caslon, the point is to have the white enter the water bowl first to keep the yolk from the bottom of the bowl, to avoid the yolk sticking to the bottom. That's the fail proof method, but if you don't want to use a small bowl to do that, you could separate the egg in the classic method, with the yolk on top of the white in the water. Either way will work perfectly.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 10, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> ...When SO and I have poached eggs, we have two each so I'd probably go with the traditional method.


When I read your comment, it reminded me of a Serious Eats article I saw on how to poach eggs for a party. You have just a "party of two", but I thought the steamer basket was a novel idea. Maybe you, or anyone who needs to poach more than a couple eggs, might want to try this one. I found it interesting, too, that you can keep poached eggs fresh in a water bath for a number of days.

*How to Poach Eggs for a Party*

I've seen Sara Mouton do the drain-the-water thing when she's poached eggs. I can't believe the difference between fresh eggs and aged ones when it comes to retained water.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, CG.  Using the steamer basket instead of a slotted spoon is a good idea for a larger quantity of eggs.  I knew about storing poached eggs in water.  My good TV buddy, Jacques Pepin taught me that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 10, 2016)

I tried this again today and swapped out the little Pyrex custard cup, pictured in the video, for a Pyrex measuring cup.  It made it much easier for me to maneuver the dish of hot water out of the microwave and also made it easier to slide the egg onto a slotted spoon to drain.  A teacup would probably work just as well.

Next I want to see if I can swap out the water for some spicy tomato sauce to make a quick version of Steve's Shakshouka recipe. 

It doesn't take much to amuse me!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> *I tried this again today and swapped out the little Pyrex custard cup, pictured in the video, for a Pyrex measuring cup.  It made it much easier for me to maneuver the dish of hot water out of the microwave and also made it easier to slide the egg onto a slotted spoon to drain.*  A teacup would probably work just as well.
> 
> Next I want to see if I can swap out the water for some spicy tomato sauce to make a quick version of Steve's Shakshouka recipe.
> 
> It doesn't take much to amuse me!



*Brilliant suggestion Bea! *The diameter of the 1 cup Pyrex measuring cup is the same as a custard cup, and you can just fill it with a half cup water. Pouring the contents into a slotted spoon is a better idea too.
Hmmm, you should make your own video! You too should be a star!
Please report about the Shakshouka idea.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 10, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> *Brilliant suggestion Bea! *The diameter of the 1 cup Pyrex measuring cup is the same as a custard cup, and you can just fill it with a half cup water. Pouring the contents into a slotted spoon is a better idea too.
> *Hmmm, you should make your own video! You too should be a star!*
> Please report about the Shakshouka idea.



I'm ready for my close-up! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIcC8YJrevQ


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Please report about the Shakshouka idea.



My effort at making microwave Shakshouka was not a rousing success!  

I think the thickness of the sauce was the problem.  I buried the raw egg in the 1/2 cup of sauce and microwaved it for a minute, towards the end I heard a couple of pops and was concerned that I would need to do a major cleaning of the microwave.  I was relieved to find that the egg did not explode or spatter.  The egg was not cooked so I gave it a careful stir and another 30 seconds in the microwave, it was fine.

In the future I think I will heat the sauce or salsa in a separate container, poach the egg using the TNT microwave method and combine them on the plate with a sprinkle of grated cheese.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 12, 2016)

I got mixed results using Kayelle's method.  I have the Pyrex dish he uses. I poured the egg in slowly so as not to let the egg yolk settle on the bottom, and microwaved it, covered in cling wrap.  What I ended up with was a flat round of egg white at the bottom of the Pyrex dish with the egg yolk looking like it's a sunny side up egg.

I know a poached egg is different from a soft boiled egg, but they have similar qualities of texture.  I'm trying to get a poached egg method result to somewhat resemble a soft boiled egg. The video I posted and have not tried seems to resemble what I'm going for. An egg that cooks up the done-ness that resembles a soft boiled egg, without having to go thru having to boil and peel it.

P.S. The eggs were labeled as large but the yolks were very small.

I might try the method I posted originally, only...I'll probably want to net order organic cling wrap, hehe.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2016)

Caslon,

Have you considered an egg coddler?  

It will still mean washing a dish and it is not as fast as the microwave method but it will give you the result you are looking for.  I have one similar to this that I picked up at the thrift store, I use it a couple time a year.







You can also use an eight ounce canning jar.

Here is a link with more information and a couple of recipes.

Egg Coddler Recipes, Cooking and Handling Tips

Good luck!


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 12, 2016)

Caslon said:


> I like a poached egg on my corned beef hash.  My usual method is to boil some water in a pot, add a splash of vinegar, then break the egg into the water, then use a slotted spoon to retrieve the egg, then afterwards, wash out the pot and slotted spoon of messy egg white residue. I came upon this method which requires less cleanup. I haven't tried it yet, but plan to.
> 
> [youtube]9jUZax1lCok[/youtube]


I have never had any success with poached eggs. None of the "totally foolproof" methods advised by friends and cookery books and TV chefs ever work for me. Even special tuition from a cousin who is the head chef at a British Embassy, in a place that will remain nameless, hasn't been able to teach me to get it right! A pity, because I love poached egg on toast and eggs benedict.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 12, 2016)

Tree words - Egg Poaching Pan.  Makes the finest poached eggs on the planet.  You butter the cold poaching inserts, add egg, cover.  Bring pan with water to a boil and let the steam perfectly cook your egg, with all that butter, and whatever seasonings you choose.  Perfect for eggs benedict, devilied eggs, on top of toast, or if your young enough and your mouth is big enough, you take that poached egg, with runny yolk, pop the whole egg into your mouth and be ready for a flavor explosion.  Yum.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2016)

Caslon said:


> I got mixed results using Kayelle's method.  I have the Pyrex dish he uses. I poured the egg in slowly so as not to let the egg yolk settle on the bottom, and microwaved it, *covered in cling wrap.  *What I ended up with was a flat round of egg white at the bottom of the Pyrex dish with the egg yolk looking like it's a sunny side up egg.



Caslon, wondering why you covered the dish in cling wrap? Nobody else who's been successful has used cling wrap, and that wasn't suggested in the video. Was the yolk covered in water?


----------



## Caslon (Apr 12, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Caslon, wondering why you covered the dish in cling wrap? Nobody else who's been successful has used cling wrap, and that wasn't suggested in the video. Was the yolk covered in water?




Oh, sorry. My bad. I got messed up and covered the dish with cling wrap. 
I'm trying to get a poached egg to be  like a soft boiled egg. but the two are different.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2016)

I tried again today with two eggs in a dish with a full cup of water.  I microwaved it for two minutes.  That was too much.  The yolks were not runny.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I tried again today with two eggs in a dish with a full cup of water.  I microwaved it for two minutes.  That was too much.  The yolks were not runny.



I have limited success also with the two eggs Andy. For my micro, 75 seconds seems to be right with me, and the yolks are still runny with the whites firm.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2016)

I must have a less powerful microwave. One egg takes a minute. I did two eggs for 90 seconds and they weren't done so I did 30 seconds more. I should have done just 15 seconds.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 12, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Locally sourced organic plastic wrap? That's a joke, right?



I was also thinking "WTF is locally sourced organic plastic wrap?"  Would that be plastic wrap made with pure crude oil from your neighborhood oil well?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 12, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I was also thinking "WTF is locally sourced organic plastic wrap?"  Would that be plastic wrap made with pure crude oil from your neighborhood oil well?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 12, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I was also thinking "WTF is locally sourced organic plastic wrap?"  Would that be plastic wrap made with pure crude oil from your neighborhood oil well?



No, silly.  It's the biodegradable, edible plastic-like wrap created by the Japanese from the shells of shrimp.  But I don't know of any local manufactures, and that organic part, and the local part, those will be hard to find in most land-locked places.

Yes there really is a biodegradable and edible food wrap made from shrimp shells, by the Japanese.  I applaud the effort, and success.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 12, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I must have a less powerful microwave. One egg takes a minute. I did two eggs for 90 seconds and they weren't done so I did 30 seconds more. I should have done just 15 seconds.


 
My microwave is just a little 700 watt.  I didn't mention this before but the first time I tried this, one egg set for a minute exploded at 58 seconds.  What a mess.  55 seconds worked perfectly the second time. 

I haven't tried 2 eggs at a time yet - I'll give it a try based on your results, Andy.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 12, 2016)

Both videos makes the poached egg look almost like a soft boiled egg, which is what I was hoping for.  I'll keep trying, I got a new carton of eggs.  

I might even try the video method I posted where you wrap the egg up and drop it into boiling water, as long as I get the desired results. Both videos, they get the poached egg to almost look soft boiled without having to peel off the shell. It looks delicious. I'll get it right, by golly...in the name of my corned beef hash! I have the same Pyrex bowls used in the video.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I must have a less powerful microwave. One egg takes a minute. I did two eggs for 90 seconds and they weren't done so I did 30 seconds more. I should have done just 15 seconds.



My new over the stove microwave says it 1,000W
45 seconds is good for one egg, and 75 seconds for two.


----------



## The Rugged Dude (Apr 12, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I was also thinking "WTF is locally sourced organic plastic wrap?" Would that be plastic wrap made with pure crude oil from your neighborhood oil well?


 
I can't wait until they make "organic, free-range, local, artisan, gluten free and zero trans fat" plastic wrap.

Now, THAT would be something!!

RD


----------



## The Rugged Dude (Apr 12, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> My new over the stove microwave says it 1,000W
> 45 seconds is good for one egg, and 75 seconds for two.


 
I haven't had a microwave oven since the year 1689... but, I think you already knew that!  

RD


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2016)

The Rugged Dude said:


> I haven't had a microwave oven since the year *1689*... but, I think you already knew that!
> 
> RD



Wow, you're even older than me!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 13, 2016)

The Rugged Dude said:


> I haven't had a microwave oven since the year 1689



So I called up the Captain, "Please bring me my wine" He said, "We haven't had that spirit here since nineteen sixty nine" - _The Eagles_


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 13, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> So I called up the Captain, "Please bring me my wine" He said, "We haven't had that spirit here since nineteen sixty nine" - _The Eagles_



""Relax." said the nightman.  We are programmed to receive.  You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave. (guitar instrumental featuring Joe Walsh as lead guitar)."

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## msmofet (Apr 13, 2016)

I use silicone poach pods


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 13, 2016)

Those look like a good idea MsM. Silicone makes sense. Years ago I had the old fashioned poaching pan with cups that the chief likes but that thing ended up in my donation pile.
If I want an egg cooked in butter I'll fry the little darlin's .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Those look like a good idea MsM. Silicone makes sense. Years ago I had the old fashioned poaching pan with cups that the chief likes but that thing ended up in my donation pile.



Same here. 

It worked fine, I just couldn't justify the storage space for a single function pan.  I switched to poaching in a small pan of barely simmering water and a splash of vinegar.

I also had a small one with a single egg insert,  it too went into the missionary barrel.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 13, 2016)

Ah but the one with the inserts was what introduced me to poached eggs at Grandpa's house, so it has sentimental value.  Also, you can make steamed, individual puddings in those little inserts, or custards, or brule', or little cups of cheesey goodness to pour over the poached eggs.  It is not a one-purpose pan in my house.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 14, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Ah but the one with the inserts was what introduced me to poached eggs at Grandpa's house, so it has sentimental value. .



You're a treasure Chief, but that silly old multi part design for poaching eggs belongs in a museum of bad cooking inventions.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 14, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Ah but the one with the inserts was what introduced me to poached eggs at Grandpa's house, so* it has sentimental value*.  Also, you can make steamed, individual puddings in those little inserts, or custards, or brule', or little cups of cheesey goodness to pour over the poached eggs.  It is not a one-purpose pan in my house.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



That is the best reason to use it and cherish it, I have a few items like that in my kitchen and they mean the world to me.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 16, 2016)

You've got to be careful not to get caught poaching eggs. Robin Hood got a death sentence, in absentia, for poaching the King's deer.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You've got to be careful not to get caught poaching eggs. Robin Hood got a death sentence, in absentia, for poaching the King's deer.




Bwahahahahahahahaha  Yeh I thought about saying it, but didn't.  I'm glad you did.  Remember though, if you get caught poaching pears, in a simple syrup, you can oft times get away with it if you share it with the sheriff, topped with chocolate sauce, of course.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GA Home Cook (Apr 17, 2016)

One more idea to the mix, multiple eggs at one time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV5DJrhqE5E


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2016)

GA Home Cook said:


> One more idea to the mix, multiple eggs at one time...




That's cool.  I think I'd lightly oil the muffin cups so the eggs will come out easier.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 17, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> That's cool.  I think I'd lightly oil the muffin cups so the eggs will come out easier.



Yep, that's brilliant! I think I'd just spray the whole pan with Pam. I wonder it you could put a rimmed sheet pan on top, and flip to remove them all at once?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> ...I wonder it you could put a rimmed sheet pan on top, and flip to remove them all at once?



Then you'd have to deal with the water in each cup.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> That's cool.  I think I'd lightly oil the muffin cups so the eggs will come out easier.



Yeah. If you look close some of the white of the egg he removed did stick to the pan.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Apr 17, 2016)

I have a non stick muffin pan.  That along with the Pam mentioned should do the trick.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2016)

GA Home Cook said:


> I have a non stick muffin pan.  That along with the Pam mentioned should do the trick.



I have never trusted the "non stick" pans.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 17, 2016)

The rimmed sheet pan could hold the 12 TBS of water. Seems better than digging out twelve eggs out of the cups.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 7, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Caslon, I've been using this method for years when I heard it here first.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMWuzNlrlUw&nohtml5=False




I tried this for lunch, and it worked nicely!  I didn't have a small clear glass microwave-safe cooking bowl, so I used the sugar bowl that came with my stoneware dish set.  I'd probably go the additional 5 seconds, as the yolk was super runny, but otherwise, a perfect poached egg!

Thanks again, Kay!


----------



## Kayelle (May 7, 2016)

You're so welcome Dawg. Glad it worked out for you too! Next time you might want to adopt Bea's brilliant idea like I have.......



Aunt Bea said:


> I tried this again today and swapped out the little Pyrex custard cup, pictured in the video, for a Pyrex measuring cup.  It made it much easier for me to maneuver the dish of hot water out of the microwave and also made it easier to slide the egg onto a slotted spoon to drain.  A teacup would probably work just as well.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 7, 2016)

Another great idea!  However, I finally found a use for my sugar bowl, which I haven't used for 25 years since I got the dish set.  It's exactly 4.5 inches wide, and I think it will be my dedicated egg-poacher bowl!  Nice to finally find a use for it!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2016)

I've gone from poaching to scrambling.  

Beat the egg with a fork, nuke 20 seconds and stir, nuke 10 seconds, stir and eat.  Double the time for two eggs. 

I've had a microwave since the 70's and I'm just now learning how to use if for something other than reheating cold coffee!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 7, 2016)

I nuked a scrambled egg from memory (bad idea) in a coffee cup a while ago.  I forgot to add water or something, and it didn't end well.  Will have to try your method, AB.


----------



## Caslon (May 7, 2016)

Scrambled eggs microwaved? I use a Pyrex measuring cup and spritz some Pam in it for easier cleanup. Adding a small pat of butter makes them fluffier. I toss in some chopped frozen chives. I zap it for 15 seconds at a time and stir with the last zap being less than 10 seconds so as not to end up with foam rubber. The eggs will continue to cook in the Pyrex after nuking, so I stop when the eggs are still a bit moist.  Before hand, I zap some bacon and have 1 piece of bread in the toaster. A glass of orange juice and it's a quick convenient light breakfast (using one egg).


----------



## Cheryl J (May 8, 2016)

I tried the nuking and stirring method of 'scrambled' eggs a few times many years ago, and never did like how they came out.  There always seemed to be overdone/underdone spots - they just weren't consistent.  

I just use my favorite little 8" Teflon skillet for one or two eggs, and gently scramble them in a little butter until they're set but still 'shiny'. I like to be able to see when they're at the doneness I like and I can't do that if they're nuked.  I'm really picky about scrambled eggs.


----------



## Caslon (May 8, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> I tried the nuking and stirring method of 'scrambled' eggs a few times many years ago, and never did like how they came out.  There always seemed to be overdone/underdone spots - they just weren't consistent.



Yes, they tend to do that. I try and break up the done parts of the egg during nuking by breaking them up with a fork the best I can. I minimize the overdone parts somewhat by nuking them in short spurts, as many as 5 times, breaking up the done parts and incorporating them into the undone portion. Someone should invent a microwave cooking gadget that keeps this from happening.


----------



## Kayelle (May 8, 2016)

Advanced nuked scrambled eggs is out of my comfort zone. Way too complicated.


----------



## lyndalou (May 8, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Locally sourced organic plastic wrap? That's a joke, right?



That's what I was thinking. Who knows where to find that?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 9, 2016)

lyndalou said:


> That's what I was thinking. Who knows where to find that?



In Japan.  A biodegradible plastic-type wrap is made from shrimp shells.  It seals the food in the same way, and is used to package foods the same way that plastic wrap is used.  And if the shrimp were wild shrimp, they would be termed organic.  But here, in the U.S.  I'm not thinking it would be considered local.

Just sayin"

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

